# Adlam Patent jar



## Ohio Rob (Sep 30, 2010)

I bought this jar at a local antique mall.  I have not seen one of these before and was hoping to get some information on it.  The bottom is embossed "Adlam Patent Boston Mass".  It has a ground top and a screw top lid that  is rusted but still very solid.  It is about 6" tall.  Any info would be appreciated.  Is it in the Red book?  Is it common?


----------



## Ohio Rob (Sep 30, 2010)

Embossing (on base).


----------



## woody (Sep 30, 2010)

Red Book #9  lists the pint aqua for $30-40

 It says it was a candy jar and had a handle on top of the lid.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 30, 2010)

It's in Red Book#10.  Jar #22.  It's listed as a candy jar with a screw cover with attached handle and cork liner.  Value $35-$50, but original closure value is 50-75%.  

 Too fast for me there Woody


----------



## Ohio Rob (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply Woody.  The jar lid screws on nice and tight, but it does not appear to be missing a handle.  I would have never guessed a candy jar. Thanks again.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2010)

> Too fast for me there Woody


 Yup, couldn't have said it faster if I tried.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 30, 2010)

> candy jar with a screw cover with attached handle


 
 I think that may be a different version .. like this one..
 http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/4347785


----------



## woody (Sep 30, 2010)

I think the closure value can be subjective in some cases.
 I sold a jar on ebay without the correct closure and it sold for more than the Red Book value.
 It was valued at $750.00 + and it sold for $889.00 without the correct lid.
 I dug it, to boot.[]


----------



## Ohio Rob (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Gunther, I paid 5 bucks for this one (different antique stores).  I like the handled lid better but I doubt I'll ever find one of them.  Woody - what kind of jar did you sell for 899 ?- wow.


----------



## woody (Sep 30, 2010)

It was a "Crowleytown Mason" jar from John Masons original patent of Nov. 30th 1858.
 They estimated the jar was made in 1859 or 1860.
 Red Book #1773 
 I sent pictures to Vivian Kath and it was added to the Red Book in the next edition.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2010)

Is that the Kath's kitchen from the old Bottle News?


----------



## woody (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, the late Granny Kath. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 30, 2010)

I subscribed to that magazine for years. I'm 50 now and spent the last 5 years buying them back. I have almost a complete run now. Of coarse I'll find the original ones sometime, somewhere now.
 I was so excited when I was published to Carlo's I bought all I could find to get that one. Yes, It was the last batch I bought.
 Kind of dumb eh?


----------



## madman (Oct 1, 2010)

mmm candy, nice jar thanks for posting it!neat...............


----------



## madman (Oct 1, 2010)

the lid looks original to me go with it.......


----------



## Ohio Rob (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Madman - I like the way you think.  The lid fits nicely so I will go with it...


----------

